# DS Interview - Danjanou



## Danjanou (16 Jun 2007)

We seem to have gotten off track with these for a bit, sorry for the delay because it turns out I was the next in line to be willing victim er cheerful volunteer.

*What brought you to Army.ca? *
I actually stumbled across it one night completely by accident while surfing the net.

*What kept you here? *
The chance to reconnect with old friends, meet new ones, the spirited debates and the sheer wealth of information are part of it. I think mainly it's because it has become a real community a part of the all that is good about the military, the taking care of ones own.

*What made you consider becoming a Staff member here? *
Back when the site was still small and basically a one man operation, Mike put out the call for some volunteers to moderate certain parts. I volunteered for the Military History sections and later Film and Literature as I thought I had something to offer in those areas and having been out of the military for a while would not be too far out of my lanes. Later all the D/S became just general mods as we expanded. Considering the talent we have now, I'm surprised I'm still here.

*If you were CDS, what's the first thing you'd do? *
Try and emulate the present one and what he's accomplished. He's the best we've had in a long time.

*What is your favourite aspect of Army.ca? * 
As I said above the community we've created.

*What is your least favourite aspect of Army.ca? *
The trolls, and those who just have to argue with the D/S when we're trying to do our jobs here.

*What do/did you enjoy most about the military lifestyle? *
The comradeship, the sense of purpose.

*What do/did you enjoy least? *
The bureaucracy and careerism that seemed to infect an influential minority to the detriment of the majority.

*What is your favourite war movie or scene? *
Just one. In that case I'd have to go with Zulu, and in particular the climactic scene when the Impi works itself up for the final charge with their singing and the Welsh soldiers response.

*What book are you currently reading? *
I always have two or three books going at the same time. Currently I've got Mark Zuehleke’s _Gothic Line _ the third in his trilogy of the Canadians in Italy and his new book on the war of 1812, _For Honours Sake _

*What is your favourite quote? *
Of late I find two that sum up my philosophy
_"The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing"_ attributed to Edmund Burke and
_"People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to do violence on their behalf."_ George Orwell

*What is your favourite kind of music or favourite band? *
My musical tastes are varied and run the gamut from Jazz , Blues, traditional Celtic,  Latin, Old Rock and Folk.

*What is your favorite drink? (E.G. Coffee, Tea, Beer, other...?) *
In the word of Homer Simpson… Beer. I'm also partial to a good cup of tea and of course I need coffee in the morning to get me going. Timmies is fine, but a fine Colombian blend is better. I'm a coffee snob.

*What do you do on your free time (other than Army.ca, of course)? *
I have free time? 

Read, watch movies, dabble in photography  and travel although no where as much as I want to these days. I'm also a die hard grognard which my wife finds amusing.

*What do you do in the military? *
Nothing now, I pulled pole in 1994. I joined in 1977 and was in cadets prior to that. Initially I went into the Engineers (6th Fd Sqn) as I'd been in their cadet corp and joined as soon as I was 17 and still in high school. I soon transferred to the Infantry and my last position was as the CSM in the Toronto Scottish after I moved to TO in 1988.

*Are you married? *
Yes almost 5 years now.

*Do you have any children? *
Unfortunately no, we married late in life. However I married into a large family and inherited many nieces and nephews and a few great nieces and nephews.

*Do you have any pets? *
No, I could say it's because we live in a downtown high-rise, but the truth is I'm not responsible enough. 

*What's the most memorable thing you have done or seen? *
I could say something I experienced in my travels like standing on the lip of a volcano in Costa Rica, riding the Death Railway and crossing the real Bridge over the River Kwai in Thailand, Sitting in Pappa Hemingway's favourite bar in Habana and nursing a fine cigar and a Daiquiri, or watching the sunrise over the desert in Morocco and hearing the faithful being called to prayer from a nearby Minaret. However the romantic in me would have to say watching my wife come down the aisle on our wedding day.

*Describe one thing you believe Army.ca visitors should know about you. *
Same rule I had when I was in. I'm not perfect and I call them as I see them, which means sometimes I make a mistake especially when I stray out of my very narrow lanes. However someone has to make the call, and I'll stand by and live with my decisions here as I do in real life


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Jun 2007)

Got one for you... what's your favourite cigar?


----------



## marshall sl (16 Jun 2007)

Who was you most influential NCO when you were a young Private?


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jun 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Got one for you... what's your favourite cigar?



Not telling you, you pulled an Edward with the bar tab last week 8) 

Ok Cohiba either Lancero or Esplendido, but I have to ration them as I refuse to pay Canadian prices for them and my visits to Cuba are few and far between these days.


----------



## armyvern (16 Jun 2007)

Hey!!

And don't be shy; show us your kilt!! 

Please???  ;D

You've seen it 8)


----------



## Yrys (16 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> And don't be shy; show us your kilt!!



KILT ? Oh, YES, PLEASE  :crybaby: !



> No, I could say it's because we live in a downtown high-rise, but the truth is I'm not responsible enough.



Is that why you acquired a wife 5 years ago  ?


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jun 2007)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> Who was you most influential NCO when you were a young Private?



Not you, you were still in Egypt when I was an impressionable Pte.  Tempted to Say Sgt Bill Wolfe, but the more I think of it Sgt Alan Dagliesh he was one of my first section commanders down in Ft Lewis and took us newbies under his wing. He went too soon and left the Regiment with a big hole to fill.


----------



## marshall sl (16 Jun 2007)

So true,, God Bless him!


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Jun 2007)

Hmm, okay, what is your favorite place you have been to?


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jun 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Is that why you acquired a wife 5 years ago  ?



Ah yes I knew I was going to regret this. 

Probably they say 50 is the new 30 so that puts me in my late twenties now, which means when I was in my real responsible 30's I was really an irresponsible teenager with a gold card and years of experience.


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jun 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Hmm, okay, what is your favorite place you have been to?



Actually Mike I can't narrow it down. I loved the seven years I lived on the Rock though. These days while I have a top 10 I'd have to say it's the place I go to whereever that may be.


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Jun 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Actually Mike I can't narrow it down. I loved the seven years I lived on the Rock though. These days while I have a top 10 I'd have to say it's the place I go to whereever that may be.


Seven years on the rock, eh? Yeah we have some great places here to visit  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jun 2007)

Yup lived mostly in St Johns but had a chance to visit almost every part of the Province.


----------



## armyvern (16 Jun 2007)

I simply can't believe that you edited my original post in this thread!!!  

 ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Jun 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Yup lived mostly in St Johns but had a chance to visit almost every part of the Province.


Never been to the south coast have you?


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jun 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Never been to the south coast have you?



Yeah lots actually 1 RNLDR used to do a lot of exercises down there in the 1980's mostly assualt boat stuff with HMCS Cabot

Edited to correct name of stone frigate


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Jun 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Yeah lots actually 1 RNLDR used to do a lot of exercises down there in the 1980's mostly assualt boat stuff with HMCS Discovery


Places like Marystown and such? Or Fortune Bay?


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I simply can't believe that you edited my original post in this thread!!!
> 
> ;D



Me never >


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jun 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Places like Marystown and such? Or Fortune Bay?



Both if I remember, hey it was along time ago and we were always wet and miserable and all the coast looked the same, rocks, trees and bog ;D


----------



## marshall sl (16 Jun 2007)

you going to post a picture of yourself as a young Seaforth or should I? :cheers:


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Jun 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Both if I remember, hey it was along time ago and we were always wet and miserable and all the coast looked the same, rocks, trees and bog ;D


Yeah it all looks the same


----------



## navymich (16 Jun 2007)

You are putting together a small dinner party.  Who would be your dream guests, dead or alive, fact or fiction, and why?  Oh, and what would be on the menu?


----------



## armyvern (16 Jun 2007)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> you going to post a picture of yourself as a young Seaforth or should I? :cheers:



 :rofl:

This is just too ironic considering the PM I just got from him stating that if a pic showed ... it would be traced to me!! He has threatened me with harassment by the _pickle thief_. I have made a solemn oath to him NOT to post a kilt pic.

Please, feel free to do so yourself though!!  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jun 2007)

Marshalls bluffing he don't have any. Cameras were rare back then and he never could figure out how to use one.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Jun 2007)

I think we can work out an amnesty deal for any appropriately damaging photos.


----------



## armyvern (16 Jun 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I think we can work out an amnesty deal for any appropriately damaging photos.



Gawd, I love it when a plan comes together!!  ;D


----------



## marshall sl (16 Jun 2007)

You sent me some,you and my brother at Fort Lewis Wash USA   Remember?


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jun 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> You are putting together a small dinner party.  Who would be your dream guests, dead or alive, fact or fiction, and why?  Oh, and what would be on the menu?



Give me time to think on the guest list mich.

Menu, probably my wife’s fantastic Spring Rolls and grilled Tiger Shrimp followed by , Filet Mignon BBQ by moi, Lobster and of course Haggis. I can think of a couple of nice wines for each course and of course Café Colombia ( Colombian coffee liquer) for after with had rolled Habanos form my humidor. Location the backyard of our new house after I get the patio done and the torches up etc.

The food and locale are secondary to the participants and the conversation


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jun 2007)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> You sent me some,you and my brother at Fort Lewis Wash USA   Remember?



ah crap yeah.... damn mess tins


----------



## navymich (16 Jun 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Give me time to think on the guest list mich.



Oh uh, I'm scared.  Did he just admit that he was going to be thinking?!?!


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jun 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Oh uh, I'm scared.  Did he just admit that he was going to be thinking?!?!



Well there's one name scratched off the guest list 8)


----------



## navymich (16 Jun 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Well there's one name scratched off the guest list 8)



Somehow I knew that was coming.   Can I at least serve and do the dishes afterwards suh?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (16 Jun 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Somehow I knew that was coming.   Can I at least serve and do the dishes afterwards suh?


I'll eat your share... hearing about lobsters just started... *drool* ... making me.. *drool*... and the tiger shrimp.
I'll let you have the Haggis though  :-X


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Jun 2007)

Here's one.

What jacking up in your career do you remember as the most memorable?

And when do you next plan on being in Ottawa...I seem to remember you having a couple on ice for me


----------



## Danjanou (17 Jun 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Here's one.
> 
> What jacking up in your career do you remember as the most memorable?
> 
> And when do you next plan on being in Ottawa...I seem to remember you having a couple on ice for me




Sig the recent house buy may have screwed up my regional travel beer drinking plans for the next few months. I’m hoping to be in Ottawa in Sept and am now trying to make the Kingston M&G in July. Seems there is a family do there that week so I may have and excuse.

Jacking ups…. Me? 

There is so many. I do remember standing with heels locked together on the Mattawa as MWO/CSM side by side with my OC while the DCO of the SSF ripped us both a new one.

I also had a particular asinine Brigade Major in LFAA (actually still AMA then) try and chew me a new one in the confines of his office and threaten to charge me with insubordination. I glanced at the Warrant Crowns on my uniform and called his bluff saying I would ensure it was an open court martial. 

Neither of those were warranted, and delivered by in my opinion little men, which is probably why I recall them. There were times that I deserved a ripping. I took learned from it and carried on forgetting about it as did the person who jacked me up I’ll bet.


----------



## muskrat89 (17 Jun 2007)

1) Who is your favourite Army.ca member that ever attended a CLC course that you instructed?

2) Have you been to Arizona yet? Any plans to visit in the future?


----------



## armyvern (17 Jun 2007)

1) Who is your favourite red-headed girl on Army.ca?

2) Is she allowed to be one of your 5 guests? and

3) Will you share your darn cigars next time?

 ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Jun 2007)

He shared a cigar with me last week... I guess that means I'm on the guest list...?

(And to clarify, he didn't really share it... we weren't "passing it around" he gave me one of my own!)


----------



## armyvern (17 Jun 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> He shared a cigar with me last week... I guess that means I'm on the guest list...?



He would have shared his cigars with me in Guelph, but the pickle thief distracted him.  

Danjanou actually rocks!! We all had a blast. I quite look forward to the next time.


----------



## Danjanou (17 Jun 2007)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> 1) Who is your favourite Army.ca member that ever attended a CLC course that you instructed?
> 
> 2) Have you been to Arizona yet? Any plans to visit in the future?



Well unless some of your former classmates have learned to read and write let alone surf the Net, I guess it would be you. As long as you've forgiven me for the "no food on the FTX thing." ;D

Wife just informed me that we a whopping $10.00 on last night's 649, so my whirlwind Northa Amercian vist all my old army buddies tour is still on hold. However she really wants to vist her neice in Texas and i have family there too, go all that way whats one or two more states over.


----------



## Danjanou (17 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> 1) Who is your favourite red-headed girl on Army.ca?
> 
> 2) Is she allowed to be one of your 5 guests? and
> 
> ...



1) You know Brin's a read head too right?
2) You can dry after mich washes 
3) I puts them on the table and it's help yourslef

Just kidding on the first two 8)


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Jun 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Just kidding on the first two 8)


Don't be sure on that   >


----------



## armyvern (17 Jun 2007)

Whew, I was going to say that I hope you were kidding!!

Last time (only time actually) I shared alcoholic beverages and food with Brin, I'm sure she was more of a dirty blonde. There's enough of us wonderful mean girls red-heads in the world already!!  ;D


----------



## navymich (17 Jun 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Just kidding on the first two 8)



Yeh right!  And I figure you're still thinking on the guest list?  Wouldn't want you to strain yourself too much on a weekend.

Here's another one for you to ponder.  If the almighty of the CF called and said they wanted you back, any trade any element, what would your choice be?  And if they called and said they wanted you back but "such-and-such" was the only thing available, what wouldn't you do, no matter what.


----------



## Danjanou (17 Jun 2007)

Hey I have been pondering the guest list question which is why I haven't just put up one of my smartass off the cuff comments.

Called back, I think my first choice would be in my old rank/trade/position Infantry. Not sounding my own horn, but I think I was pretty good at training young soldiers and helping develop young NCOs, we need both now. I also don't think I'm too old and over the hill to be a CSM now, pushing it but not here yet. Alternatively perhaps in CIMIC, my civvy skillsets would fit in well there from I understand their role is.

If it was their call I'd have to see what the offer was and if I could do it and wanted to. I'm drawing the line at doing BMQ at my age, especially after probably having to wait a several months or a year for a VFS. They seem to contradict each. If you want to give me credit for something , great, if not then and I'm starting the same as a kid off the street then lets not keep me waiting.

BTW this is not as much a hypothetical idea as you may think. I have given it some serious thought, mostly because of this place.


----------



## navymich (17 Jun 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> BTW this is not as much a hypothetical idea as you may think. I have given it some serious thought, mostly because of this place.



Yes, I seem to recall you mentioning it a time or two (or fifty :) at meets.  Seriously though, because I can be sometimes, I say go for it.  Your heart and head are in the right place.  Although I never knew you professionally (that doesn't sound good! lol), I think the military would only benefit from having you rejoin. (and if that sucking up doesn't get me an invite on the guest list....)


----------



## Journeyman (17 Jun 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> *BTW this is not as much a hypothetical idea as you may think. I have given it some serious thought, mostly because of this place.*



 :rofl:  

Oh.......you were serious. Disregard. Typo. Nothing to see here.   :-[

Depending on the unit, your competency and work ethic may stand in the way


----------



## Danjanou (17 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Depending on the unit, your competency and work ethic may stand in the way



A fact I'm well aware of, and one of the main reasons I'm now out of uniform. BTW what took you so long, I figured you would have been on here harrasing me long before we hit page 4.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (18 Jun 2007)

What (other than the other people) has kept you here at army.ca? And what has been the toughest part of being a member and Mod?


----------



## Yrys (18 Jun 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> *What kept you here? *
> The chance to reconnect with old friends, meet new ones, the spirited debates and the sheer wealth of information are part of it. I think mainly it's because it has become a real community a part of the all that is good about the military, the taking care of ones own.
> 
> *What is your favourite aspect of Army.ca? *
> ...



I think that answer some of yours questions, midget-boyd...


----------



## midget-boyd91 (18 Jun 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I think that answer some of yours questions, midget-boyd...



I meant the toughest part other than the people/trolls. Whether it be time management or not wanting to spend this much time online.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Jun 2007)

Jacking ups…. Me? 

There is so many. I do remember standing with heels locked together on the Mattawa as MWO/CSM side by side with my OC while the DCO of the SSF ripped us both a new one.

[/quote]

Were you ever jacked up by your Cadet Corps CO and, if so, was he fully clothed at the time?


----------



## armyvern (19 Jun 2007)

Oh my,

I sense a story here!!

 >


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Jun 2007)

Not without some serious bribery there isn't!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (19 Jun 2007)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Not without some serious bribery there isn't!  ;D



Gimme yours ... and I'll give you one of mine!!


----------



## Danjanou (19 Jun 2007)

midget-boyd said:
			
		

> I meant the toughest part other than the people/trolls. Whether it be time management or not wanting to spend this much time online.



Actually the time management is not an issue. The nature of my job these days has me sitting in front of a computer for a large part of the day. While I’m not going to say my job is easy or boring, the fact is that there are periods when I’m basically just sitting waiting to react to an issue or crisis. It’s easy to have army.ca up and glance at it. In fact that’s what I’m doing now.

Also I do have insomnia which explains why I’m often on here at night, same thing, watching TV, or surfing other stuff with this open in the background. I do like this place and feel we’ve created something important here, therefore I do not consider this a waste of my time.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Jun 2007)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Were you ever jacked up by your Cadet Corps CO and, if so, was he fully clothed at the time?



Gee it took you long enough to figure out who I was old buddy. Can’t say I was ever jacked up by him. Saw him tear into you for abusing us new cadets though, and I believe he was au natural at the time, although he did have his beret on.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Jun 2007)

Me? Abusing new cadets? I find that hard to believe (and I'll give my lawyer a call just in case someone has an emergent bad memory!).

Apart from the abuse you suffered at the hands of an army cadet NCO who like to spike up the front of his forage cap to make it look like a piece SS headgear, what is your most lasting memory of your time with cadets?


----------



## Danjanou (20 Jun 2007)

You mean aside from waking up in the shacks in the Whack one morning and discovering our beloved CO's unique idiosyncrasy as he leaned over by sleeping bag?


----------



## marshall sl (20 Jun 2007)

Mods maybe this should go to the Cadet Forum where Kyle can control these two delinquents.


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Jun 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You mean aside from waking up in the shacks in the Whack one morning and discovering our beloved CO's unique idiosyncrasy as he leaned over by sleeping bag?



That must have been some kind of 'bollocking'


----------



## Burrows (22 Jun 2007)

Moderator Notice:


----------

